
Best Buy To Talk You Out Of Verizon iPhone (Which They Won’t Have) - davidedicillo
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/19/best-buy-verizon-iphone/
======
mrkurt
Color me shocked that Best Buy would try and get you to buy something they
_do_ sell rather than something they _don't_ sell. Those greedy fucks.

~~~
coderdude
Edit: Nevermind, my sarcasm detection clearly needs some work.

~~~
rglovejoy
I think mrkurt was employing sarcasm.

~~~
coderdude
Hrm... Upon a second reading I can see it now. I'm just so used to people's
knee-jerk reactions that I failed to assume he might actually not be serious.

